# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  how do you convert 500mg into ml/CC?

## AlphaMaleDawg

Im about to do my first test injection, 250mg twice per week (500 total). My syringes are in CC/ml though. how do I convert that?

----------


## Big

what is the concentration of your test?

----------


## SpanishStallion

CC/ml are volumetric
mg is concentration.

before you inject find out the concentration of your compounds / ml.

----------


## Matt

Hahahaha he's been reading the other thread lol...

----------


## mho

The density will probably be on the label. It will be in the form mass/volume for eg. mg/ml.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> what is the concentration of your test?


what do you mean?

----------


## rtgrs

It will say on the bottle 200mg/ml means 200mgs per cc

----------


## ninesecz

Here is an east way for you ... the concentration is how many milligrams of the steroid are in each ML/CC (a ml and a cc are the same thing!) it will always say on the label it will say something like...Testosterone Enanthate 250
Or Deca Durabolin 200mg/ml

That number is the concentration... whatever the number is on the bottle 250, 300, 400etc, that is how much of the steroid is in each ml/cc so basically you are going to take the number on the front and 1cc/ml will equal that many milligrams. If it is 250mg/ml....1cc/ml will be 250mg of that steroid compound. all injectables are different and to be dead honest if you do not even understand this yet, you should not even be close to injecting them ! You are just asking to screw yourself up! That is just my opinion. If i did not know how much morphine would kill me i shure would not be just guessing it!

----------


## .EA.

Like the Sustanon 250 vial I have:

EDITED

*Total Net Content 10mL*

Testosterone Blend USP

*250mg/mL*


Therefore I have 10 shots in that one vial.

10 x 250mg/1mL=10mL

----------


## feeldapump89

> Hahahaha he's been reading the other thread lol...


 My threads rock!  :AaMusic3:  lol If by this you mean my thread cause i noticed a striking resemblence as well.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

actually i just asked the guy. its 250mg/ml so im going to do 1 ml each session twice a week. sorry to confuse everyone lol

----------


## feeldapump89

> actually i just asked the guy. its 250mg/ml so im going to do 1 ml each session twice a week. sorry to confuse everyone lol


 Wise choice now lets hope you made the right decision. Only time will tell. Can you please post up your before and after stats if you may im curious about the turn out. Arent you 142lbs 6'4 at the moment? Post your progress on day 20 when around when its in affect. cheers

----------


## Matt

> actually i just asked the guy. its 250mg/ml so im going to do 1 ml each session twice a week. sorry to confuse everyone lol


You shouldnt need to ask you man it will say the mg/ml on the side of the bottle lol...

----------


## The One

if he doesn't know it's always a good thing to ask before he screws himself up.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> Wise choice now lets hope you made the right decision. Only time will tell. Can you please post up your before and after stats if you may im curious about the turn out. Arent you 142lbs 6'4 at the moment? Post your progress on day 20 when around when its in affect. cheers


uhhh no lol im 5-9.5 175lbs and im pretty rip.ped (23 yrs old). Im actually at the perfect stage to start taking this as ive been training and dieting with tremendous dedication for 5 years now. Im hoping to compete some day. if you see my posts, ive clearly been asking tons of questions to make sure i know everything before making my first injection

----------


## TITANIUM

23 is cutting it close in my book.

----------


## feeldapump89

> uhhh no lol im 5-9.5 175lbs and im pretty rip.ped (23 yrs old). Im actually at the perfect stage to start taking this as ive been training and dieting with tremendous dedication for 5 years now. Im hoping to compete some day. if you see my posts, ive clearly been asking tons of questions to make sure i know everything before making my first injection


 My bad i totally had you mixed up with this other dude everyone was flaming on lol. You almost have the exact some stats as me i am 20 5'10 182lbs, currently running dbol weeks 1-5 test e 400 weeks 2-12. We should compare results as i am very interested in your progress keep me posted mang!

----------


## ninesecz

I think 23 is probably OK my only issue is you say you have a ton of posts and know everything you need to know. You have only 80 posts right now! I Also find it hard to believe that someone who is ready to go to the dark side does not even know how to convert mg/concentration to CC/ML Seems a little odd just from looking around on here at posts about injections you would have been ale to figure that out and understand it very easily! This is how I gauge if a person is ready! In my eyes they should know every answer to every question right in their head before they would ever considering to start and converting mg to cc would be one of the firsts things you would learn IMHO. Sorry, do not men to offend but this is a lot of what I see on this site

----------


## G4R

> Like the Sustanon 250 vial I have:
> 
> *EDIT THIS PART*
> 
> *Total Net Content 10mL*
> 
> Testosterone Blend USP
> 
> *250mg/mL*
> ...


^^^May want to edit that out.

----------


## ninesecz

yeh bro cant post lab name in a thread like that you will get suspended if you keep doing that! FYI

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> My bad i totally had you mixed up with this other dude everyone was flaming on lol. You almost have the exact some stats as me i am 20 5'10 182lbs, currently running dbol weeks 1-5 test e 400 weeks 2-12. We should compare results as i am very interested in your progress keep me posted mang!


sounds good broski

guys check out my thread i just made and feel free to critique me. I have more info about myself on here

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=395713

----------


## MattUK666

Hmm, if you dont understand the mg/ml yet, why are you putting injections in yourself?

Anyway, 250mg for example of Test E, is 1ml.

So, if you were on 500mg per week, you would be injecting 2ml per week.

But it should say on the bottle.

You will be fine, its always better to ask than not to know.

----------

